# ( Human) Being in Tune...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

After a long trip home yesterday my wife and daughter were in the market while I sat semi comatose in the car. I was listening to a waltz by Tchaikovsky on our local classical station. The parking lot was filled with people engaged in various activities~walking, some kids running about, a couple arguing and making obscene gestures to each other. Some folks were waving their arms around for various reasons....

I love to watch people and particularly when music is playing. No matter what type of music usually one or two people move right in time with it. Listening to traditional music from Arnhem Land, Zimbabwe or Gambia with timings different than we may be accustomed to makes no difference~people still moving as if they too can hear the music...

Yesterdays experience was a little different. Listening to this piece of fairly complex music revealed something different to me. Rather than one person moving in time what was happening is that the WHOLE group of people in the parking lot looked as if they were the embodiment of Tchaikovsky's Waltz. They as a group were in synch with the group of sounds that made the music. 

Music really does seem to move beyond the(intellectual, cultural, religous, idealogical etc) limits we impose on one an other~or I was just really tired.....


----------

